# Weird Michigan Book!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay we were up in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and we picked up a pretty cool book on Michigan titled *Weird Michigan*!  If you have ever lived in Michigan or currently live or are just interested in oddities then this book is pretty entertaining.  Here is the authors site: http://www.weirdmichigan.com/wmilarge.html


----------



## bydand (Aug 27, 2007)

Love it.  I seen that book at "Call of the Wild" in Gaylord last week when I stopped by with the Ruffians.  We too just ended a great vacation back home and the boys just had to see the "Mystery Spot" which isn't all that great of a mystery if you have ever taken a physics course and an art course so you understand perspectives and such.  Even my 7 year old started laughing at a rest area when he started to walk up a hill and stopped to exclaim "Hey I think I just found another "Mystery Spot" call the fudgies! Let's make some money."  Are your kids into the Johnathon Rand Chiller books?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks interesting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2007)

bydand said:


> Love it. I seen that book at "Call of the Wild" in Gaylord last week when I stopped by with the Ruffians. We too just ended a great vacation back home and the boys just had to see the "Mystery Spot" which isn't all that great of a mystery if you have ever taken a physics course and an art course so you understand perspectives and such. Even my 7 year old started laughing at a rest area when he started to walk up a hill and stopped to exclaim "Hey I think I just found another "Mystery Spot" call the fudgies! Let's make some money." Are your kids into the Johnathon Rand Chiller books?


 
Yes they are into the Johnathon Rand Chiller books and we stopped by his Chillermania world headquarters by Indian River and picked up a few that we were missing.  He also writes as Christopher Knight which is his real name and one of these day's I need to purchase his horror book about a prehistoric Musekellunge called *Ferocity*!

We also did the *Mystery spot* and yes it is pretty funny if you understand perspectives.  Still the family enjoyed it and away we went.

If you need a one of a kind coffee table book then *Weird Michigan* is pretty cool Scott and being from the State you will definately enjoy it.


----------

